# Sprinkler zone stopped working



## Wentworth (Aug 12, 2019)

My sprinkler zone stopped working and I haven't been able to fix it. I traced the sprinkler line to a tube but not sure where the valve is. Any recommendations?


----------



## Wentworth (Aug 12, 2019)

Is it possible that the valve could be in the ground based off this picture?


----------

